# Installing Roll Control?



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I just bought roll control for 4 tanks and the bracket to mount them on.

I planned on drilling through the metal rail and screwing the rail to the boat. Will that be sufficient or are the tanks to heavy for just a couple screws in the rail? I plan on looking for a spot where I can put a nut on the back of the screws if self-tapping screws won't hold.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

2 screws per section has held fine on mine. Be sure the backing is stiff and strong.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

4-5 work on most boats. Make sure to countersink them.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

might look into using "roll cage clamp accessory mounts".


----------

